# Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!



## aloha84 (8. März 2017)

*Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Moin Leute,

mir schmiert hier gerade eine alte Samsung Platte ab.
Sind keine wichtigen Daten drauf, nur installierte ältere Spiele --> bevor sie komplett durch ist, würde ich gerne noch schnell auf eine "Neue" klonen/kopieren.

Die alte ist: 3,5" und hat 750GB, 7200U/min, Cache? vielleicht 32MB, und ist leise!

Jetzt suche ich Ersatz.

Gesucht wird 2 TB, gleich schnell^^ + leise.

Ich habe beim rumstöbern viel gutes über die WD's (red, blue, black) gelesen.
Allerdings verwirrt mich ein wenig das die z.T.: nur mit 5400 U/min laufen --> ist das nicht mehr wichtig, für die Geschwindigkeit?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, *welche HDD könntet ihr empfehlen?

*//
Achso --> und warum sind die SSD Preise explodiert, letztes Jahr habe ich noch eine 1TB Samsung Evo 850 für 260€ gekauft, und nun kosten die weeiit über 300€???


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

5400 U/min geht zur Lasten der Geschwindigkeit, ja - ist aber leise(r) ^^ Wenn du es schnell *und* leise haben möchtest, kauf dir eine SSD 

Da du kein Budget genannt hast, schlage ich mal die Western Digital WD Red 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vor ^^

Übrigens geht es nicht nur den SSD-Preisen so....der RAM hat seinen Preis teilweise schon mehr als verdoppelt


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Schneller sind die 7200er Platten schon, aber auch lauter bzw. anfälliger für Vibrationen 
Wenn dir eine schnelle HDD lieber ist, dann nimm die WD Red Pro:
Western Digital WD Red Pro 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD2002FFSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ist die Toshiba X300, da bekommst du 4 TB mit 7200 rpm für den selben Preis:
Toshiba X300 High-Performance 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2 TB Versionen hat Toshiba von diesem Modell offenbar gar nicht mehr im Sortiment.


----------



## DaveManCB (8. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

2000GB WD Red Pro WD2002FFSX 64MB 3.5"

Bisschen Teurer als die normale RED aber dafür deutlich schneller
Die WD Black sind schnell (Habe selber die WD4004FZWX mit 4TB) aber leise sind die nicht
Die WD Gold sind wohl noch ein zacken schneller allerdings für den Dauerbetreib gebaut


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Wie sieht es mit Seagate aus?
z.B.: *Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB*

Die hat ebenfalls, 64MB Cache, 7200 U/min, soll relativ leise sein, und kostet nur um die 70€.
Hat natürlich keine 5 Jahre Garantie, aber kostet nur die Hälfte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

So leise wie die samsung werden aktuelle 3,5 zoll-festplatten nicht mehr sein. Also zumindest an meine alte 500 GB (modell HD502HJ) kam da nix mehr ran.
Ich schwöre mittlerweile auf 2,5 zoll-platten als massenspeicher. Die sind zwar nicht der sportwagen unter den festplatten, aber dennoch ausreichend schnell und leise. (im HTPC aber immer noch das lauteste, wenn sie denn mal läuft)


----------



## DaveManCB (9. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

*Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB* scheint für das Geld ok zu sein halt nicht so schnell wie die Pro 
Wenn es dennoch eine WD sein soll geht aber auch die Blue die sind relativ leise meine letzte hab ich nicht gehört sie war mir für meine Games einfach zu langsam


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Hab grad gestern etwas leises bei mir eingebaut, 5400rpm 2,5" + Metalladapter für zusätzliche Masse.
Toshiba MQ03ABB300 Hard Disk Drive 3000GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 
Sabrent Festplatten - Zubehor Rahmen 2.5”: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## DaveManCB (9. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Naja die ist aber höchstens als Datengrab geeignet und für das Geld gibt es die WD Pro mit ordentlich dampf für eine HDD


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Jede HDD ist im Vergleich zu einer SSD ein Datengrab.
Will man was flottes mit einer HDD muss man ein Raid 0 nehmen.


----------



## DaveManCB (11. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Jede HDD ist im Vergleich zu einer SSD ein Datengrab.
> Will man was flottes mit einer HDD muss man ein Raid 0 nehmen.




Hier zählt nicht der (unfaire)vergleich zu einer SSD

Jede HDD ist ein Datengrab ist Schwachsinn WD-Black-(in meinem Besitz) und Gold z.B. zeigen da wohl was anderes!
Raid 0 ist natürlich auch was feines keine Frage aber auch kein must have


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Was zeigt sich denn anders?
Der kleine Mehrgewinn mit einer gleichzeitigen Erhöhung der Lautstärke?
Ergebnisse: Datendurchsatz und Interface-Bandbreite - Einzeltest: WD Black WD4001FAEX 4 TB
Selbst die 5400rpm Modelle sind vielen Leuten schon zu laut, das machen die 7200er auch nicht besser.


----------



## DaveManCB (11. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

Wenn du das klein nennst ich merke einen großen Leistungszuwachs von Blue auf Black


----------



## a160 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Schnelle Kaufberatung für HDD gewünscht!*

ich bin ein Fan der WD Green, sehr leise und als Datengrab ausreichend schnell


----------

